# Plants from Petco and Petsmart



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

Has anyone ever bought plants from these chains? I am not refering to the plants out of their plant tank (which I hear they are doing away with), but the plants in the plastic tubes, where the roots are buried in some gel forumla. Most of the plants are average plants, that can be bought pretty much anywhere, like Java Fern, Amazon Swords, Anubias Nana, etc.

Has anyone ever purchased these plants from them? And how have they faired for you?


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

I bought all of my plants in my tanks from PetSmart. They have done pretty well, especially considering I have never used any type of fertilizer/plant food.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

R6RaVeN37 said:


> I bought all of my plants in my tanks from PetSmart. They have done pretty well, especially considering I have never used any type of fertilizer/plant food.


I have serveral as well from there. Just wanted to see what everyone else though, or how their experience has been. My anubias seems to pretty well, but my swords struggle.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Note that it is typical for swords to be grown emmersed so when you put them in your tank they drop all their leaves and then regrow leaves for under water.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Note that it is typical for swords to be grown emmersed so when you put them in your tank they drop all their leaves and then regrow leaves for under water.


Ok so when you say drop, do you mean die and fall off and then regrow new leaves?


----------



## mrbeadheadful (Oct 24, 2012)

CinBos said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Note that it is typical for swords to be grown emmersed so when you put them in your tank they drop all their leaves and then regrow leaves for under water.
> ...


Precisely


----------



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

Are you able to speed this process up by simply removing the dead or lowsy looking leaves?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not really...but you should do that anyway since when they rot they pollute the tank.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

*** bought plants from petco and they do pretty well...besides the ones my fish eat. i have a fern thats the last one left and *** had it the longest. they dont touch it hardly and it grows pretty well.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I used to get my plants from Petco since Petsmart didn't carry much of anything but snail diseased Anachris*.

I just got some dwarf hairgrass from Petsmart a few nights ago now.. and it looks fantastic!

A bit expensive I think, but hey, it was right down the street from me, and it is a good bunch! Also very healthy.


----------

